# French Sidetable Makeover



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So this is a project I finished about two months ago or so. My client thought she had real silver leaf that had tarnished on this heavily carved table. She had this finished in New York.

Upon inspecting it closely, I could see it had an amber glaze all over it that was yellowing heavily. Most likely the table had aluminum leaf on it as I found unglazed areas on the underside that were very bright and shiny. If it were the real deal, it certainly would have tarnished after all these years.

We started with this:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

After showing her some samples of aluminum leaf, 23k yellow gold and palladium, she decided to go with a combination of Farrow and Ball paint and 23k yellow gold.

I started with sanding all over, wiping it down and then priming with BM oil primer. I do like F&B paint, it feels like butter, but in a white color such as 'Pointing', it took about seven coats.











After a few coats of white, I started painting the carved areas in Mars Red, a BM color to simulate bole, which is a traditional red clay layer that I'm not using....


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

This is amazing work. I love this look.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Once I got the red on the carved parts, I applied an oil size used for gilding. The wait time on the size can be anywhere up to three hours with the brand I used. So basically, apply size on only the areas you can finish in a reasonable time, wait for it to tack up....in this case it was about two hours ish each time. Then apply leaf like crazy before the tack is gone. I just cut the book of gold with a straightedge and a knife, pressed small sections onto the table parts, sort of tamp it down with a soft brush and lastly, very lightly burnish with a soft cotton cloth.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks amazing.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The final product. My client was very happy. She ended up with the lighter, brighter look she was after.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

It was about six days work, lots of touch up as you can imagine back and forth between the white and red.

But in fairness, six days includes 3 1/2 hrs drive time every day to DC, 9/10 hour days.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow I liked the first pic I thought you where done when I replied. Had no clue you where making it gold. You are a true professional. It looks like a masterpiece!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm a fake painter. I wish I knew half the stuff you guys do about sprayers, different paints,etc. I'm fortunate to ocassionally come upon a client with money that allows me the luxury to work with beautiful materials and cool stuff.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> It was about six days work, lots of touch up as you can imagine back and forth between the white and red.
> 
> But in fairness, six days includes 3 1/2 hrs drive time every day to DC, 9/10 hour days.


That's beautiful!

Do they ever give you the option of taking it back to your place to work on it? Can't imagine the time you spent just driving back/forth. 

And, have you ever considered spraying the piece first when you're just looking for a solid base-coat? Just curious, (and interested) Very cool work.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Troy, I do usually take things back to my basement workspace. 

This was my first time working with this client, and even though she trusted me, she didn't reeeeeeeealy trust me. Sometimes it takes a bit working with people that don't see the big picture. Subsequently, I have taken a table, heavy silk upholstered side chair, a mirror and two footstools all back to my shop. Next week I'll be removing two more chairs from her apartment. I guess she trusts me now.

I wish I knew how to spray and I wish I had space for a spraybooth. Now if I need something shot, I take it to my buddies Ed and Brent. They do a lot of furniture here in Baltimore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VARRRRRRY VARRRRY nice Lynn. And to think there is one idiot here who thinks he could teach YOU sumthin.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

@fauxlynn that is absolutely stunning! WOW! :notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks, but I'm a fake painter. I wish I knew half the stuff you guys do about sprayers, different paints,etc. I'm fortunate to ocassionally come upon a client with money that allows me the luxury to work with beautiful materials and cool stuff.


Thumbs up Lynn...
Michael Tust


Nicely Done
Laura Tust


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

:thumbup: Beautiful!!!:thumbup: Take a bow!:notworthy:


----------

